# Gone And Done It Again



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Saw this and bought it, will post my own pictures when it arrives.

It has a 2192 and serviced apparently.

I would value an opinion from Mr Silverhawk.





























http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag156/PC-Magician/My%20Watches/accutron3_zps1b02c272.jpg' alt='accutron3_zps1b02c272.jpg'>


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> I would value an opinion from Mr Silverhawk.


 

What can I say.....very nice Accutron! Any Accutron with the tuning fork second hand does it for me, so it's nice to see this watch with one.

The 219 Series is at the end of Accutron tuning fork production, and Bulova cut costs on this Series quite alot: there is only one coil instead of the normal two, some of the pivot holes in the plates are no longer jewelled. etc. But they still seem to work fine.

On the positive side, whereas some 214 and 218 parts are quite expensive, I have so many brand new 219 index wheels that I don't know what to do with them all --- there are enough 219 spare parts to keep the relatively few 219 watches going for decades.

What the year letter? Got to be an "N" surely. :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > I would value an opinion from Mr Silverhawk.
> ...


Yes its 1977, you will be looking after it for me as you are my designated service tech.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

That's quite a nice 219 there, with the sun-bursty dial and ridged-gold bezel -- one of the better 219s I've seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Love the face on this watch. Never seen one like that before but then again Iam new to all this


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

I love the Accutrons, and the tuning fork second hand makes it so much more desirable in my eyes. Lovely watch


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That's very nice, love the dial and second hand. Good find.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That is a stunning example. What happened to the promised pictures?







:lol:


----------

